# I think I'm packing up for my last craft show.



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I've been working on this for two days now, and I'm not ready yet for a craft show in the morning. I've been making tees (what will sell? who knows!?) and filling up rubbermaids, and hauling my set up to the car, and.....I'm tired and my back hurts. I am wondering if it's even worth it. I've been in a few craft shows before, sold very few t-shirts each time, but also picked up several orders from other vendors each time.

There must be an easier way to get this business though.

What do you all think? What have you found in your experience? Do you think the craft fairs are worth the trouble?

I'm sure I'll feel better about it tomorrow when it's OVER!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have done my last one. I can make more money at home. If you are just starting out, it does give you exposure. If I could take my press and press on demand, I might consider it. I still have shirts from past shows that I put designs on. No more. You may do great. I sincerely hope so.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

When we started out we did two crafts shows and will never do another one. It was hard to even break even and if we did then we worked two eight hour days for free.


----------



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it depends on what you are calling a craft show. If it has a lot of Buy/Sell vendors, that's not a craft show and sales are more like a flea market. If you have a lot of potters, glass blowers,painters,woodworkers and other artist, that's not a market for T shirts because it's not looked om as a craft and the customers don't see tshirts like they see a craft. 
Either way spend some time walking these shows and se what sells, how many of what type of crafts are there.
Some promoters just want the booth fee. I've done craft shows for 30 years and even good shows have gone down to break even.
Wyndham


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I thought about doing crafts shows when I was first starting out. But couldn't decide on what designs would be good sellers and I didn't want to be left with a lot of aparel items that already had designs applied to them. If pressing on the spot would have been an option then then I may have rethought my decision. 

For me custom and personalized designs are my best sellers and that is not always something you may be able to offer on the spot at small craft shows.

If you're willing to pay the fees....ebay is a good start to get your designs exposed to more people.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I feel your pain. Last year I tried a couple of local festivals hoping to get the school spirit wear folks to buy. Nope. No one in this area wants to pay over $15 for a tee no matter what is on it. Not worth it at that price. Still have several boxes of decorated tees that I hope to bargain basement sell at my yard sale in a couple of weeks to try and at least get my money for the shirts back. Ouch.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Well? how did the show go?


----------



## love2knowhow (Jul 17, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> Well? how did the show go?


 I was sitting here on the edge of my seat...wondering the _*same *_thing! 

With the frustration expressed in a few post, a few questions come to mind; 

1.) _*What *_exactly is on the Tee's you are trying to unload? Because it seems that they were *rushed* applied designs/ graphics with no pre-set gauge of buyers interest.

2.) Are these designs/graphics you normally sell and how many do you normally sell of these?

3.) Who generally are the primary target buyers of your shirts? 

4.) Did you do any kind of pre public marketing? You know, letting current (and potentially new) customers know on that day where you'd be?

5.) Did you do any kind of discount promoting in your local free paper, on Facebook or even your local news? The first, say, 10 customers (who brought along a friend) would get a special discount or Thank you gift bag, to draw interest?

6.) How was your booth? colorful? Blah? Eh..? Nothing special (to draw the curious to you)?

7.) Where exactly was your booth situated and next to? Many people like theirs to be either near a hot commodity vendor or near the entrance so they get a jump start on customer's while they're mentally & energetically fresh and not worn out and numbed down by so many different vendors.

Without a target buyer (and most people who attend those *craft shows* are generally not there to buy much anyways...which leaves you having to tote all that stuff right back home where you started with nothing to show, but a aching back and wasted time, money and effort.

Returning with most of your inventory...? Then you need a new game plan & strategy, _*pronto*_!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> Well? how did the show go?


Just saw this.  Thanks for asking. It went fine. 

I sold a few things -- several tees and a few hoodies. I gave out lots of business cards from people who asked if I could make them this or that. I always answered yes and they always said they'd call. So far no one has, but I think a few will. We'll see. 

I took mostly just one of each of the designs I offered. The ones I sold were from people ordering and then I came home and made them and delivered or shipped them. I charged more than I normally do to cover this. 

I decided that I'm new enough that I need to do this for awhile to get my name out there. I really don't mind it at the show, I just hate the set up and clean up. lol

I will say that I used my new Square thingy for credit cards and I LOVED IT!!!!! It was really awesome and the charge is very low. So that was a big thumbs up.


----------



## love2knowhow (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow! That's great! I'm so glad it went so well and you are rolling right along! Oh, so you used a cell phone/credit card swiper! Sounds like it's a winner. I've been wondering if using one was advantageous... I see, now, that it is! Thank you so much for sharing! Have a great day!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I will add one thing....

I am convinced that I would have had more sales if I had items on hand. I had several people say, "Oh, I love this one? How much? Okay, I'll take a large." Then I would say, "I don't have a large with me here, but I can send you one tomorrow." Several people said yes, but several more said that they would take my card and call me this week. So far no one has.

So like I said, I know I lost sales from not having an inventory of different sizes of all the designs, but I really think it was the way I'll do it next time too, because I also know I would have hauled home lots of unsold shirts. I never can predict what will actually sell at these things....it's always different.


----------



## daffy4226 (Mar 30, 2011)

I do shows slot and found the best sellers by far are the onesies. You have to display them high so people see them from farther away. If I did only shirts I wouldn't make it. I also trade items with a candle vendor, she lives in the state near me and she displayed some onesies and her sales increased. Mine have also with her awesome soy candles. Youhavent smelled anything till you smell her monkey fart candles.....banana and nag champa.


----------



## love2knowhow (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL! Omg--Monkey Fart?!? Now that's one hilarious name that'll get people buzzing & buying, posting to FB and Twit'r telling their friends and family that they have GOTS to try it & buy it!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Glad to hear that you had a positive experience from your craft show. I'm sure as it starts getting closer to the holidays your phone will start to ring off the hook for requests for Christmas gifts.

I'm sure as you do more and more shows you will get a feel for what you need to bring and your sales will increase. Like you said it's all about getting your name out there and you just have to look at the money that you pay for the booth space as an advertising fee.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been curious about the craft shows or any local fair. It sounds like it really depends on the crowd and the designs you are trying to unload. At least you have tried and put yourself out there. I am seriously thinking about doing one. I could use so exposure.


----------

